# die externe javascript datei



## The Bear  Orginal.de (9. Feb 2005)

Problem :


```
<html>

<script language="JavaScript" src="meineJavaScripte.js></script>
<body>
<h1>und das sind die LooTTo- Zahlen von Morgen</h1>

<script language=" JavaScript" >

</script>
</body>
</html>
```

und js datei


```
function lottoZahlen(){
var eins = Math.round(Math.random()*49;
var zwei = Math.round(Math.random()*49;
var drei = Math.round(Math.random()*49;
var vier = Math.round(Math.random()*49;
var fuenf = Math.round(Math.random()*49;
var sechs =Math.round(Math.random()*49;
var zz = Math.round(Math.random()*49;
document.write ("Zahl 1 : " +eins + "
" +
"Zahl 2 : " + Zwei + "
" +
"Zahl 3 : " + drei + "
" +
"Zahl 4 : " + vier + "
" +
"Zahl 5 : " + fuenf + "
" +
"Zahl 6 : " + sechs + "

" +
"und die Zusatzzahl lautet " + zz + ".");
}
```

frage :Wie ist die referenz auf die externe javaScript-Datei und
Aufruf der Funktion aus der externe Javascript- Date

[Edit by foobar: Codetags eingefügt]


----------



## Wildcard (9. Feb 2005)

java != javascript!  :meld:


----------



## bambi (9. Feb 2005)

so weit ich weiss, kannst du die funktion ganz normal auf deiner HTML seite aufrufen mit z.

```
...
<body onload="lottoZahlen();" ...>
    HTMLSeiten Inhalt
</body>
...
```

und uebrigens javascript != java !!!


----------



## foobar (9. Feb 2005)

/* Verschoben */


----------

